
Asynchronous JavaScript using awaitify - fixjs
https://github.com/fixjs/awaitify
======
fixjs
awaitify has a small set of functionality, but it could be really useful, if
you want to write clean and readable async code without using any transpilers.
Using Awaitify, Function Generators along with `yield` keyword works exactly
like async/await function. It also allows to convert old fashioned callback
based functions into promise based functions with writing only one line of
code. Any feedback would be greatly appreciated.

